# 40's or 50's Crescent loop frame questions.



## Chiz (Jun 6, 2017)

I found this bike a couple of years ago while cleaning out my grandpa's back yard. Turns out this was the bike that my mom learned how to ride on and it was actually my grandma's before that.






I don't know much about the bike, other than it's an early 50's Crescent 'Loop Frame'. 

Here's a nice restored one: 





The rear hub says Torpedo '53. (Before and After 









The front wheel (Has an 'N' stamped on it 






I would like to eventually do a minor restore, leaving the paint as-is, but: 
- Get the chrome polished back up. 
- Complete overhaul (re-grease everything, etc..)
- Find some of the missing original parts ( Just ordered the original front badge on eBay! )
- New grips, pedals, tubes, and tires. 

A few questions: 
1. What is the little handle on the frame below the seat on the restored bike picture, it's missing on mine.. 





2. Is this seat worth saving, is it even possible to restore this type of seat since it doesn't have a solid base to mount foam & leather on.  (There are no markings on it, so I don't know what brand it is. )









3. The front head badge has the Crescent one and a large 'N' with a circle around it. What is that? 





4. Are these supposed to be some sort of brakes on the back of the bike, not really sure what this is?


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey that is a cool bike, Nice to see you will be cleaning it up.
The handle looking part on the seat post looks like it make be some sort of helper handle to pick up the bike.

There has to be a way to restore those, but the bike in the image looks to have a Brooks style seat.
The bracket with "N" shape is really a basket holder, it done that way so you can remove it, sometime lights are hung on those types of bracket as well.

The rear bracket looks to be a built in lock. But can very well be a brake setup, but I have seen vintage bike likes in that same configuration as well. If it were a rear brake there would be built in ferrels or bracket markings for the pulley system. Also the handlebars would have levers.

If you will be cleaning the paint and know it is has been house painted, you can try to remove a layer by using cheap dollar store stove cleaner. Other wise just wash and polish what there is and see if the color comes back.

found another image of one here https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/2f/89/9c/2f899ce3573d1b86655a0c6308ea9c1b.jpg

Please update when you are all done, it looks like fun project.


It took a bit but it looks like you have a Swedish Crescent on your hands.
You may be able to just update the seat.
For the life of me I can't figure out that handle, but it may be the seat post lock??

Found some reference of of similar bikes and you see the bike lock parts on these bikes


----------



## Chiz (Jun 6, 2017)

Great finds! Thanks for taking the time to do that!

I'll have to start looking around for another seat from that era, and also check out that lock on the back. I hope it's still functional!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 7, 2017)

Horse shoe shaped add on on rear seat tube area is a rear wheel lock. Neat bike, I like the crank chain ring detail a lot.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 7, 2017)

Here's one I rode at this year's Cyclone Coasters Valentine's Day ride


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 7, 2017)

so does anyone know what that handle under the seat is for???


----------



## Chiz (Jun 8, 2017)

I contacted the seller of the restored bike I referenced in the original post: 

"A retractable handle on the seat tube was to help in lifting the bike onto a train in the day. " 

I hope I can find that setup for sale eventually. I'm assuming I'll need the handle, the right seat tube, and some sort of cabling?


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 8, 2017)

It looks like the handle is just a hinged with a bolt. There is a Swedish vintage bike collecting forum I came across looking for info.  I'll try to post the link. You can probably join and find parts there as well.


----------



## andybee75 (Jun 29, 2017)

What is the little handle on the frame below the seat on the restored bike picture, it's missing on mine. *It´s for lifting the bike, a very good feature!*

Is this seat worth saving, is it even possible to restore this type of seat since it doesn't have a solid base to mount foam & leather on. (There are no markings on it, so I don't know what brand it is. ) *Probably not worth the cost, better to find another in Sweden, search for “sadel” at swedish E-bay, Tradera. They are plastic covered in brown colour only, from 1951 and on, can be found but will probably take some time. Look at this link for the correct saddle: https://vintagemannen.wordpress.com...i-tweed-i-september/crescent-1952-bit-2015-1/*


The front head badge has the Crescent one and a large 'N' with a circle around it. What is that? *It´s a lamp bracket, nothing else. “N” is for the maker Nymans Verkstäder in the town of Uppsala. They bought the swedish Crescent brand and company Lindblads in 1931 and started making the bikes. They kept the Lindblads company as a sales company, therefore the kept the name on the badge.*


Are these supposed to be some sort of brakes on the back of the bike, not really sure what this is? *You are missing the saddle bolt. The other thing mounted on the frame is a lock which locks both the wheel and the plastic tool box insert, which is missing and unfortunately very hard to find in good condition.*


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 29, 2017)

Let me know if you want to get rid of the old seat please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 29, 2017)

That is a great looking bike! Good luck fixing it up!


----------



## Coolstuff (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi, I recently got 2 Crescent’s from the 1950’s and have spare parts in really nice condition are you still looking? Thanks Ivan


----------

